# Firearm Trusts - Class III Weapons



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Here is the name and website of a Florida law firm that can help you create a Firearm trust for you. I got the run around from local and state law enforcement as they would not sign the ATF forms. Many of you probably know this, but the trusts are the way to go. Anyway, here is the law firm that has worked for me:

http://davisbastalaw.com/practice-areas/gun-trusts/


Good Luck!


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Just curious, which CLEO wouldn't sign off on your form? Escambia or Santa Rosa?


Edit. I see your location is Gulf Breeze so I'm assuming Santa Rosa...but I'd still like to know. Thanks.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

ghost95 said:


> Just curious, which CLEO wouldn't sign off on your form? Escambia or Santa Rosa?


Curious myself on this one... I'd bet it's boss hog in baldwin county... he's a douchebag.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Also, was this recently?


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

John B. said:


> Curious myself on this one... I'd bet it's boss hog in baldwin county... he's a douchebag.


Yep, Hoss won't sign off on any class 3 stuff, from what I've heard. Have to go with a trust in Baldwin County.


----------



## chud (Oct 19, 2007)

On this subject, is there anywhere local that can engrave Form 1 info on an AR lower?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

chud said:


> On this subject, is there anywhere local that can engrave Form 1 info on an AR lower?


If it can be laser etched try Infinite Lasers in Destin next to McGuires. They have done a couple guns for me.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Splittine said:


> If it can be laser etched try Infinite Lasers in Destin next to McGuires. They have done a couple guns for me.


Interesting, can you post up some pics of what you had done?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

TennJeep1618 said:


> Yep, Hoss won't sign off on any class 3 stuff, from what I've heard. Have to go with a trust in Baldwin County.


How is it getting pistol permits? Mine is still through Shelby County and I'm debating getting the 5 year one, since technically, it's still listed as my main residence. Shelby SO said shouldn't be a problem, even after changing my address to down here, since it's a state license that they issue. 

Sorry for the derail.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It can't be laser etched, there has to be depth to the engraving.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Larry at Ammunition Sales behind Pensacola Christian is the man in our area for class 3 stuff, short barreled guns and suppressors. 
His website has a lot of info.
submachinegun.net


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

TennJeep1618 said:


> Yep, Hoss won't sign off on any class 3 stuff, from what I've heard. Have to go with a trust in Baldwin County.


 Boss Hoss won't sign it, but the DA will. I agree though, a Trust is the way to go for many reasons, not just that.


----------

